

New EU Law Forces Online Companies to Remove Personal Data - Zenst
http://voices.yahoo.com/new-eu-law-forces-online-companies-remove-personal-10884369.html
Whilst not new I do note that ycombinator does not appear to accomodate the ability to delete your account in any way shape or form.<p>Why is this?
======
Zenst
I note that ycombinator afford no such compliance - ie no way to delete your
account and related posts in any way shape or form.

Why is this?

~~~
jnorthrop
That's a terrible article. It wasn't a law they passed it was written into a
proposal for a directive. It may be law in a couple of years. Even then HN is
a US based operation and not obliged to comply with the "right to be
forgotten" even if it does pass.

<http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-16722229>

